# 70d for stills - IQ Improvement ?



## koolman (Jul 2, 2013)

I am a 550d shooter looking to upgrade. I primarily shoot stills not video, so my question is pertaining stills only.

From this perspective - would the 70d give me more of an upgrade then say the 650d which is half the price ? They seem to have the same ISO range.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

If you shoot jpg straight from the camera, yes. Else, we won't know until we get RAW files from the 70D to play with...but probably not all that much improvement, if any at all.

The feature set would be the reason to upgrade - better phase AF, faster frame rate, better build, better VF, etc.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2013)

koolman said:


> I am a 550d shooter looking to upgrade. I primarily shoot stills not video, so my question is pertaining stills only.
> 
> From this perspective - would the 70d give me more of an upgrade then say the 650d which is half the price ? They seem to have the same ISO range.



Why not 6D


----------



## sjschall (Jul 2, 2013)

All other things equal, pictures from the 650d will be pretty much identical to the 550d. The only differences are small features, not really IQ improvement.


----------



## deleteme (Jul 2, 2013)

While I am impressed with the improvements listed, I have to agree with Neuro that the IQ will show possibly a scant difference from the predecessors. The real take away from the announcement is Video AF, Video AF, Video AF, Video AF, Video AF.


----------



## rs (Jul 2, 2013)

ISO range has less to do with the capabilities of the sensor and more to do with the marketing department. Two cameras with different sensors featuring the same ISO range won't necessarily give the same noise levels at each ISO setting. It's a bit like guessing how fast a car is by seeing what numbers are written on the speedo - just because 160mph is written at the far end of the needles range doesn't mean it can climb Pikes Peak in less than eight and a quarter minutes. We'll need to wait for reviews before we get an indication of what Canon have achieved in terms of SNR with this new sensor.

There are rumours about it being a big improvement, but as to how much of that is more NR in the jpgs as opposed to real improvements, we'll have to wait to find out.


----------



## duydaniel (Jul 2, 2013)

Step 1) Go to a store, bring your own SD card.
Step 2) Test the D7100 and 70D.
Step 3) Go home and load them into lightroom
Step 4) ???
Step 5) Profit...


----------



## SpareImp (Jul 2, 2013)

In an article I read earlier today, they stated that the image quality was pretty much the same as what you get from the 60D (Then stressed that 60D was a great camera). This is just one mention of the performance, so you should wait a bit for proper pictures or comparisons.

However, it does look like quite the improvement from the rebel-series in terms of everything else. The human brain does care about other stuff apart from image quality, so even if the camera just feels better or more responsive, it may make you feel great about using it (resulting in more photos, which might make you a better photographer). So I would seriously consider it anyway, or go full frame.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2013)

There are no images yet from a production camera, but you can be pretty certain that ordinary images will be the same.

The advanced features are the upgrade points. Better autofocus, much faster liveview focus, wifi, touch screen, and the much faster and more powerful Digic 5+ processor. It also takes SDXC UHS-1 cards which write at twice the speed. This is a sore point with the slow cards.

Unless these features are more important to you than the $$$, invest the savings in a 60D and put it into a good lens.

Still, with no AFMA, I'll be passing it up.


----------



## leadphoto (Jul 2, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are no images yet from a production camera, but you can be pretty certain that ordinary images will be the same.
> 
> The advanced features are the upgrade points. Better autofocus, much faster liveview focus, wifi, touch screen, and the much faster and more powerful Digic 5+ processor. It also takes SDXC UHS-1 cards which write at twice the speed. This is a sore point with the slow cards.
> 
> ...




In Canon's official announcement they state it has AFMA.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Still, with no AFMA, I'll be passing it up.



The 70D *has AFMA*. Stores 40 lenses, wide and tele values for zooms. 

Does that mean you'll be getting out your wallet for a preorder?


----------



## tcmatthews (Jul 3, 2013)

I believe that the IQ questions will have to wait until we get real reviews or possible release of raw photos. Event better get a card in one to take some in store preview photos. This is a real new sensor not a rehash of an old design so nobody that has not used it really knows more than the marketed specks. 

But as a owner of a 60d looking for better ISO performance all of this talk of Video features I am a little concerned about ISO performance. I would like ISO performance on par or a little better than my Nex6, only with working auto-focus at iso 3200. This is actual quite a tall order for a 20mp sensor.

But I can wait, at least this release shows the R&D has been working on something. Which is a plus, even if it is a feature that is not critical to me. If there is no ISO improvement then I will spend money on something else. Save for 7d II or new 100-400mmL or spent on other lens.


----------



## hamada (Jul 3, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Still, with no AFMA, I'll be passing it up.



as every review i saw today mentioned it has AFMA.




> I am a 550d shooter looking to upgrade. I primarily shoot stills not video, so my question is pertaining stills only.



then i guess you best choice will be the 6D or 5D MK3.
i don´t expect huge improvements from the 70D.

going from my 550D to fullframe, was the best thing i could do.


----------

